# 11/02 Toronto @ New Jersey



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

1st game vs. NJ since playoffs, 2nd game of the season, alot of storylines,REVEN... nah nevermind that

game thread, build up to the new meeting, tonight, 7:30.

say your thoughts, predictions, whatever you want

projected lineups:

*C: Andrea Bargnani
PF: Chris Bosh
SF: Jason Kapono
SG: Anthony Parker
PG: TJ Ford

C: Jason Collins
PF: Nenad Krstic
SF: Richard Jefferson
SG: Vince Carter
PG: Jason Kidd*

i personally think smitchy is gonna use Garbo alot tonight, having not seen what he could vs. basically this same team in the offs. 

T.O.'s own Jamaal Magloire playing(infidel!)

look for Delfino to have a big game!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Calderon and Delfino should get the start. Delfino can cover Jefferson better than Kapono, and we're going to need that coverage as RJ scored like 30 last game. As for Calderon, if I see another Kidd post up on Ford I think I'm going to be sick, all the bad memories.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

I can see Delfino or Parker on Kidd.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Darman said:


> I can see Delfino or Parker on Kidd.


and have TJ guard VC or RJ? Not gonna happen. Anyway the key to winning this game and the season really is the rebounding, if we get the boards on both ends i dont see why we cant win this game


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think we should deny Kidd the ball....have Ford pick him up full court and put the ball in Vince or or Jefferson's hands. Not sure if it would work, but I would liek to see us try that.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

madman said:


> and have TJ guard VC or RJ?


No, TJ out of the floor while Kidd is in.


----------



## LockDown (Aug 14, 2006)

> I think Calderon and Delfino should get the start.


Did you watch Ford play on Wednesday? Calderon is just as bad as Ford on the defensive side of the ball.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i see the first three games as a single set. all atlantic division foes, all with healthy rosters (more or less). how will the atlantic division turn out this year? this first week will serve as an indication. if we can start off the year 3-0, i think that quickly embarrasses the pundits who were skeptical of our division crown last year... or those who conveniently forgot about us.

but if we lose one of them, the issue's still up for debate. and if we lose two, 'they' could be right. 

it's only three games but they do carry more meaning than that, imo. tonight will be a basketball war- and those are always fun.

peace


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

not feeling confident about tonight game


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

LockDown said:


> Did you watch Ford play on Wednesday? Calderon is just as bad as Ford on the defensive side of the ball.


Did you watch last year's playoffs?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I just got NBA TV!!!!

But I'm going out tonight, what timing.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

well if ur gonna say Calderon did bad vs Miller remember that Andre Miller is a well built PG who is among the top PG's that post up in my view right under Kidd.

start
Ford
Parker
Delfino
Bosh
Bargnani


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think that NJ will have to use their bigs to guard Bosh and Bargs. Kapono is an upgrade over Mo Pete and they wont be able to have Jefferson guarding Bosh because Kap will light up Nenad or who ever they would switch out on him. This will be a very different game then we saw in the playoffs last year.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I am confident in a win tonight, TJ is gonna tear it up and I didnt get to watch any of the playoff games last year so I am just gonna pretend TJ didnt get dominated by Kidd.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Should be a good game. Andrea is really growing on me, would like to see how the Nets play him


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> I think that NJ will have to use their bigs to guard Bosh and Bargs. Kapono is an upgrade over Mo Pete and they wont be able to have Jefferson guarding Bosh because Kap will light up Nenad or who ever they would switch out on him. This will be a very different game then we saw in the playoffs last year.



jason kapono is certainly not an upgrade over peterson.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Andrea is the x factor. No Net big can guard him so he needs to dominate. Bosh will most likely play soft again and it's up to the others.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

If the Raptors come out and beat the Nets easily, would that mean they choked in the playoffs last year? I don't know ....I'm looking forward to tonight's game more than usual. Win or lose doesn't matter a whole lot in the big picture of an 82 game season, but it will be nice to see how each team has evolved since last April.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Victor Page said:


> If the Raptors come out and beat the Nets easily, would that mean they choked in the playoffs last year? I don't know ....I'm looking forward to tonight's game more than usual. Win or lose doesn't matter a whole lot in the big picture of an 82 game season, but it will be nice to see how each team has evolved since last April.


And if the Nets beat the Raptors easily, does that mean the Raps were fluke Atlantic champions? just saying I dont get the first part of your post, way too early in the season to be drawing such conclusions


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Andrea is the x factor. No Net big can guard him so he needs to dominate. Bosh will most likely play soft again and it's up to the others.


Yeah, Andrea's improvement and health is definitely an advantage in this year's matchup over last. RJ plays Bosh exceptionally well on the perimeter and Collins does a nice job denying him in the post, so when he's our only option down low the game becomes a sludgefest. If Bargnani comes to play, that could change the entire Nets defense.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> If the Raptors come out and beat the Nets easily, would that mean they choked in the playoffs last year? I don't know ....I'm looking forward to tonight's game more than usual. Win or lose doesn't matter a whole lot in the big picture of an 82 game season, but it will be nice to see how each team has evolved since last April.


The Raptors's inexperience last year did have something to do with them losing in the playoffs, especially the first couple of games. I thought that was really obvious, you really don't need the results of tomorrow's game to justify that.



> And if the Nets beat the Raptors easily, does that mean the Raps were fluke Atlantic champions?


Sure, they were lucky that no other team in the division finished above .500, but their own win total was no fluke.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

kconn61686 said:


> jason kapono is certainly not an upgrade over peterson.


Have you watched Mo Pete play recently? I feel like he gets some kind of name recognition respect, but he was borderline out of our rotation last year...so yes, Kapono is an upgrade for what he will do for our team.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Bosh will have anything but a bad game...you think he forgot about his sub-par performance in the playoffs? Even if he's still hurt, he'll play through it tonight and have a great game.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

kconn61686 said:


> jason kapono is certainly not an upgrade over peterson.


Mo-Pete was a solid player for Toronto and had his moments, but last year he was awful. He had zero consistency and his D was suspect. Kapono will be a bigger threat and will not get caught up in any of Vince's shenanigans. Add Carlos as the prime back-up to both AP and JK and we are far better then with MO last year.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah, Andrea's improvement and health is definitely an advantage in this year's matchup over last. RJ plays Bosh exceptionally well on the perimeter and Collins does a nice job denying him in the post, so when he's our only option down low the game becomes a sludgefest. If Bargnani comes to play, that could change the entire Nets defense.



I agree, plus with Kapono spreading the floor, it will be a lot harder for Nets to double Bosh.

With AP and Kapono on the perim, and you can add Gnani to that mix, it will be VERY hard to double Bosh. Smitch needs to make sure that TJ is always on the weakside so that Kidd can't rush to Bosh and double easily or so that their rotation on D will be too slow.

If only TJ and Calderon shoot well form the 3, the raps would be among the elite in the East. They take care of their rebounding problems and they would be a title contender.


I may be ahead of myself, but I think that makes sense.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i heard bosh isnt feeling effects of lingering knee/foot injuries. he was just out of shape & got winded late vs. the 76ers, he should be good to go, and remember boys, nets lost mikki moore, its length & quickness bosh has trouble against, he should play real well against the slower magloire.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't wait to finally catch some Raptors basketball. I vowed to myself (after missing the home opener) that I'm gonna stay home tonight and watch the game. It should be a GREAT one.

Just for fun...

103-95 Raptors.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

The Iceman said:


> I can't wait to finally catch some Raptors basketball. I vowed to myself (after missing the home opener) that I'm gonna stay home tonight and watch the game. It should be a GREAT one.
> 
> Just for fun...
> 
> 103-95 Raptors.


i was gonna go to bp to watch it but i dont want to sit with leaf fans


----------



## jamesblair23 (May 24, 2006)

Il Mago looking good so far. 7 early points.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

whats with jersey atmosphere nobody at this game


----------



## jamesblair23 (May 24, 2006)

It's unbelievably dull. Delfino making an impact off the bench.


----------



## cipher05 (May 23, 2006)

dixon should never be guardin vc, keep delfino on him


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

16-3 run raps All this from our 2nd unit


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

20 to 4 run for T.O. OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

perfect time for a beer


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

My man crush on Calderon is alive and well. Sign him, Colangelo!

EDIT: 2,000th post. Hooray for me!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow watching courside live it looks like we are killing them


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Three quarter court! Bosh! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAH!!! :yay: :worthy:


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

OH BABY! OH BABY! CB4 with a three from HALFCOURT! That was DIRTY!


----------



## jamesblair23 (May 24, 2006)

CB4 Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Rasho is a good guy for his game so far.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Is it just me, or is Bosh better this year at blocking shots?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

wow i just missed that, wow, wow, wow


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You guys are playing fantastic


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

thats what i get for not having raptors tv on the tv near my computer.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol, I'm still in shock.

56-41 Raps at HALFTIME.

Boy, this year is gonna be FUN!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

For those people without RaptorsTV...

Raptors @ Nets 11/02 [LIVE]

EDIT: Fixed the link.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Game.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Raps playing real well, particularly Dixon, Delfino and Rasho who have stepped up their game. First 5-6 mins of this 3rd Q are gonna be huge, cant let Jersey go on a 10-0 run to get right back into this game and seize the momentum...


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Raps are running WILD.

I know its early, way early, but I have a feeling this team will be among the league's best this season. 50 wins for sure.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

66-43

Touchdown Raptors!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

The Raptors are on FI-YAH! Il Mago with another three. This is turning real ugly, real fast.

66-43 Raps.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Good start to the third quarter. Good observation above that the first 5 mins would be pivotal.

Bargnani, Calderon, Delfino, and esp. Bosh looking real good right now.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Sick wicked and nasty.

Wow it would suck to be a Nets fan at tonights game.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

How old is Nenad Kristic again? The guy shouldn't turn bald in his 20s.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

TJ Ford with back-to-back fadeaway jumpers! OMG! The Raptors are running away with this one.

74-43 Raps.

The boo-birds are starting to come out in Jersey.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

WOW. we simply cannot miss. This is a freaking SLAUGHTER!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

man, this game is like a Perfect Storm-scenario for the Raps...playing defense well, shots that dont normally fall are dropping, no one can miss and the Nets cant buy a basket...i wonder how much of this is the Raps playing well and how much is a result of the Nets not playing inspired basketball...

good timeout by Sam after the Raps had some sloppy offensive possessions and Nachbar knocked down the 3-ball...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

sweet oop, Barg!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Calderon just connected with Bargnani for a beautiful alley-oop!

I know this has been said many times before, but damn, Bargnani is gonna have a MONSTER year.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Damn, the guy who's providing the sopcast feed must be a freaking Nets fan. The guy shut it off and switched it to the Knicks/Cavs game.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

seifer0406 said:


> Damn, the guy who's providing the sopcast feed must be a freaking Nets fan. The guy shut it off and switched it to the Knicks/Cavs game.





The Iceman said:


> For those people without RaptorsTV...
> 
> Raptors @ Nets 11/02 [LIVE]
> 
> EDIT: Fixed the link.


...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm in Asia at the moment, your link is too slow for me, thus my usage of the sopcast. It sucks not being in North America, only a few selected online options are quick enough.

I found a good feed on this viviTV thing, it's fine now.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

what a easy win,Nets played like utter crap, thanks suckers
The Div is ours


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

umm, please get Calderon out of the game or at least no attacking the net...that almost killed our season...


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

That Bargs is gonna be good one day... :yay:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Silky smooth Il Mago.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm glad Calderon is alright. He just got JACKED UP by Malik Allen.

Il Mago, OMG, I'm just speechless. The dude just knocked down another tray-tray!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> what a easy win,Nets played like utter crap, thanks suckers
> The Div is ours


:laugh: I didnt know you win the division after one game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> what a easy win,Nets played like utter crap, thanks suckers
> The Div is ours



:lol:

The Raptors got lucky one game by hitting nearly every shot and you win the divison? You honestly beleive garbage players like Delfino and Rasho are going to play that well again?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> :lol:
> 
> The Raptors got lucky one game by hitting nearly every shot and you win the divison? You honestly beleive garbage players like Delfino and Rasho are going to play that well again?


You actually believe RJ would still be healthy the next time we play? :lol:

The guy's ankles are made out of tofu. He could tear his achilles tying up his nikes.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> You actually believe RJ would still be healthy the next time we play? :lol:


Yes.


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Yes.


It takes an impressive level of delusion to talk trash after a 37 point home loss.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Well that was a huge win....The nets fans should just stay on the Nets boards for now. Rasho is better then Magloire and Collins, and I would take Delfino of Boki. Those two guys will have plenty of solid games for the Raps tis year, Rasho is a Proven starter on some qualilty teams in the past and will be a great veteran presence for us this year. Delfino just helped Argentina qualify for the Olympics and will show the NBA and the Pistons that he can play.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ATM said:


> It takes an impressive level of delusion to talk trash after a 37 point home loss.


The regular season doesn't mean anything... unless it's the Nets beating the Heat four times... they never made a big deal out of that either... um...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I did not expect this at all I honestly thought we would lose a close one tonight seeing that we had trouble in jersey in the past, crazy outburst tonight it looked like a game of nba live out there


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

> "The Raptors got lucky one game by hitting nearly every shot.."


So wait, let me get this straight.

According to Jizzface, we got lucky tonight?

Blah.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jizzy said:



> :lol:
> 
> The Raptors got lucky one game by hitting nearly every shot and you win the divison? You honestly beleive garbage players like Delfino and Rasho are going to play that well again?


You must be drunk. You're the first person I've ever seen to go on the opposing team's forum and talk trash after his team has just been force-fed trash after losing by 37.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Dominance. 

Again, this is the team that I've been envisioning all summer. So nice to see them avenge their first round playoff defeat, on the road no less. Good defense, hustle, team play, and shooting of course.

I knew Bosh was going to make that shot as soon as he made the steal. A little deja vu, straight out of a video game or something.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Bargnani will be an all-star soon... the raptors look ready to take the next step and become a true contender and reach the finals.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

woot what a game i really hate VInce Carter but yea im too drunk to be posting bbb.net hopefully ve cetltics i wont be doriun and can watch the game


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

absolutely dominant. one of the most dominant performances by our team _ever_- actually, scratch that, _the_ most dominant performance ever (imo).

sheer joy to watch. the future is bright.

peace


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Raptors are headed in the right direction after this type of performance. Collangello is looking like a genius after moves like Andrea and the style of play fits well with the roster. I'm embarassed by the nets performance but at the same time happy that the raptors are doing so good. 10 years ago if you told the the raptors fans that when Vince Carter scores 15000 points the raptors are going to win by almost 40, I would have loved it. But now I regret that the guy is on a different team. Hopefully Kobe should learn to stay put, and wait for Bynum. Vince played like a role player today.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

well, let's get this straight, we hit nearly every shot we took, by chance, it was "lucky" ahaha sit down nets fan.

anyways yes me, who barely ever misses a game even through all the tough losses, ditched watching in the 3rd quarter to go out to drink & celebrate the seemingly effortless win. i'll catch them real HIGH-lights.

i can't wait till sunday morning & the new CBC showings vs. what actually looks like a damn good team in the KGeltics, Bacon & Eggs & 2:30 ball.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome game, too bad i missed it. Can't wait till sunday when we get to the play Celtics.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe it was the biggest road win in franchise history. The Nets got lucky that the Raps missed a few shots considering how wide open they left them most of the time.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I see Bargs still rebounds like a shooting guard. Bleh.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *madman !*
> 
> woot what a game i really hate VInce Carter but yea im too drunk to be posting bbb.net hopefully ve cetltics i wont be doriun and can watch the game


awesome ! :biggrin:

that was the most flawless game I think I have ever watched the Raps play

but what really impressed me the most was the defensive effort last night, WOW!!! I know NJ was off last night, but if we can play D like that on a consistent basis then this team could be an east coast contender IMO.

The depth on this team is just outta hand, Delfino leading the team in minutes off the bench last night really emphasizes this point. Having Graham, Hump and Garbo as the 10th, 11th and 12th off the bench is just a luxury of riches.

I know its early, but I'm getting excited!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was pointing it out yesterday, our 5 on the floor in the 4th were not only 4 forwards and a C but they would all be 7th or 8th men on any team in the league (ok, maybe 9th for Graham, depending on the team).

and we had all 5 of them.

We basically have 5 7th or 8th men. That's decent and exciting as hell!!!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Mateo said:


> I see Bargs still rebounds like a shooting guard. Bleh.


he's definitly improved tho, and you can tell he has made an effort down low, much success or not


----------

